# 1982 DATSUN CARBURETOR QUESTION



## dagosrods (Dec 7, 2008)

My dad bought a 1982 Datsun king cab 4 Cly 2.2 five speed truck. It has been sitting for a while and the carb needed rebuilt. So we rebuilt it and we got it to run but will only run with choke about 1/4 open we were unable to remove brass fitting below accelerator pump. So my question is were is the best place to get a replacement carb some were like auto zone or do we put a weber carb kit on it. Any help would be great! Thanks ****


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

i have an 84 carb that came from a z24 but it should work..

pm me if interested..


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Autozone replacement will run you about $465 and will be a direct replacement. The Weber (available @ AutoPartsGiant.com for $305) is cheaper but will need some modifying to install it. It's also not "highway legal" in some states.


----------



## directed113 (Sep 1, 2010)

get the webber, i always hear the stock carbs are junk like the carborated jeep wranglers. get the webber it will idle and run good, and have a little more sack. as long as you dont live in cali, you shouldnt have to worry about emmisions on a 1982 vehicle.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Stock carbs are Hitachi's and are actually pretty good. THe people who say they are "junk" are usually the same people who don't know how to work on them and screw them up!


----------

